# TV going wrong...



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a Technosonic tv and it has been randomly switching itself off and on for months now. I did ignore it as I could just pause my Xbox and wait for it to work again.

Yesterday this changed, it started switching inputs i.e. from the one I was on (component) to AV1 or something like that. Also the settings menu popped up a couple of times and exited.

Does anyone know what sort of problem this is and how it may be fixed?

Thanks all,
Redeye3323


----------

